# RC Toybox touring spread the word



## ricker96 (Dec 22, 2007)

*RC Toybox has new touring layouts*

RC Toybox in St. johnsbury Vermont is under new ownership, and looking to take it up a notch.

New track layouts for touring every week, and the largest flat oval in VT.

We at the RCToybox are asking touring car and oval car racers from all over new england to attend the new year winter racing season starting Jan. 5th for touring, and Jan. 6th for oval.

It's the start of the new season, and we'd like to wish everyone a happy holiday, new year, and lots of luck in the weeks to come.


----------

